# RE: El último lanzamiento del Atlantis (STS-135): el final de una era



## antiworldx (Jul 14, 2011)

Damas y caballeros... quiero y me doy el gusto de presentar, la última publicacion sobre un hecho demasiado dramático en sí mismo... 

Como todos saben, trato de colar, tras pasar, dar a conocer, y contar cierto tipo de noticias.
Mis fuentes siempre han sido las mismas, asi que aqui solo funjo como un vil chismoso, chismes buenos, chismes que ... dificilmente el periodico local les hara dar a conocer.

Cabe agregar que mi comentario personal, es que yo personalmente me siento extremado nostálgico, al saber que se acaba una era tecnológica, donde me toco vivir sus tragedias y sus aciertos, sus angustias y sus renacimientos. 
Transbordador espacial, es no más que simplemente, la máquina mas compleja construida por el hombre, en funcionamiento hasta... el viernes pasado.
(Existe el transbordador soviético Burán... que es otra historia que me he reservado, debido a la indiferencia por parte de los lectores).

Pero ésta vez... quiero compartir con ustedes... el final. La última misión, el ultimo vuelo, y la última escena, de el último episodio, de la última voluntad... y el último boleto de poder formar parte de una tripulación...

El último vuelo de un transbordador espacial... el ultimo vuelo del atlantis, la ultima mision... STS-135...







Fuente copiada íntegramente de el "blog personal de Daniel Marín"



			
				Daniel Marín dijo:
			
		

> Y así termina una era. 135 lanzamientos de cinco orbitadores distintos a lo largo de treinta años. Todo eso queda ya atrás. Hoy 8 de julio, el Atlantis (OV-104) ha despegado desde la rampa 39A del Centro Espacial Kennedy (KSC) para llevar a cabo la misión STS-135 (ULF-7), la última del transbordador espacial norteamericano.
> 
> 
> Emblema de la última misión del transbordador (NASA).
> ...


----------



## satuto (Jul 14, 2011)

Lo mas ironico, es que van a alquilar Soyuz hasta que recuperen la capacidad de poner una tripulacion en orbita.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 14, 2011)

A una módica cantidad de... 62,7 millones de dólares por asiento, en las anticuadas, obsoletas, y ridículas soyuz... (cito el calificativo que dieron los estadounidences a la soyuz cuando la conocieron en aquella historica mision apollo-soyuz), por alla en 1975.






Y ahora, compran asientos, a precio elevado, por bastantes años, y esa nave obsoleta, aquel cohete viejísimo... sigue estando operativo desde que lanzo el sputnik, a laika y a yuri gagarin.

Que cosas no=????? El cohete mas viejo, mas robusto y mas confiable de la historia... el R-7 y su capsula soyuz.


----------



## satuto (Jul 14, 2011)

Porque prefirieron hacer mas propaganda que de verdad investigar sobre tecnología aeroespacial (no digo que no hayan hecho nada, hicieron), pero, a la larga, a los rusos les fue mejor (siendo reservados, y un claro ejemplo es esto).
En mi opinión, si se hubiera construido una flota de Buran, en lo que es transbordadores, Rusia tendría un poco mas de "ventaja". 
Eso no quita que el viernes pasado haya mirado en vivo el lanzamiento.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 14, 2011)

Hola antiworldx ,la tecnologia sovietica en materia de defensa y aeroespacial ,es imbatible y eso que simpre en las peliculas de los muchachos del norte, los trataron como subdesarrollados ,ineptos,borrachos,y malos (se comian hasta a los chicos)jaja.....en fin los echos pesan mas que la propaganda, es el caso del R7-y la capsula soyuz,que despues de tantos años sigue operativa.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 14, 2011)

Y seguira operativa al menos toda esta década... tan es asi, que acaba de salir la nueva version de vector R-7 y capsula soyuz 2.1a y 2.1b.

Ademas ese lanzador, al ser homologado, se usa para variedad de aplicaciones... satelites comerciales, capsula soyus, capsula progress, satelites militares... en fin, lo que sea que se te antoje lanzar al espacio...

Creo que , si me lo permiten, en unos dias publicare un homenaje a Sergei Korolev, el creador del R-7, sputnik y soyuz... sera interesante.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 14, 2011)

La forma en que comparas a unos y a otros tiene demasiados huecos

Lo americanso no hubieran tendio exito en su programa espacial de no habersido por el aleman Bon Braun y al el se debe el exito dle programa apolo

Los rusos contaron con la cooperación del equipo de Bon Braun que fue llevado a rusia y por no poder poner a tiempo un motor cohete similar al saturno 5 los rusos no pudieron poner un hombre en la luna, el cohete ya habia sido diseñado.

Tambien convengamos que la carrera espacial tenai más comnotaciones politicas que cientiificas para demotrar que nación tenia los mejores logros, a tal punto de arriesgar, a los tripulantes del apolo 13 en aquel recordado accidente, cuando la entonce URSS le ofrecio rescatarlo, ya que estaban en condiones de lanzar una soyuz porque tenian un cohete completo lisot para despegar, mientras que los americanos no contaban con otro saturno V ni otra cápsula.....


Eso motivo aquel famos encuentro peo convengamos que los americanos llevan un traje mientras que los rusos solo llevan un equipo liviano y comodo y en la soyuz pueden llevar hasta 5 tripulantes mientras que en la apolo solo 3


También detras de esto hay toda una historia negra hacerca de muchos accidentes de ambos lados que jamás fueron reportadoa al público y que significo la perdia de la vida de muchas personas

No todo es glamoros como parece, y mucho menos la parte que le toda a los transbordadores espaciales, la etapa más accidentada de todas y que cosa, ya no esta en esa etaba Bon Braun

Algo que tal vez muchos por su edad no lo sepan pero sus padres lo pueden recordar

En los granddes circos Rusos en los finales de los 50 aparecia un payado pavonendose con un globo de color metalizado y de repente este estallaba y el payaso se ponia triste y le preguntaban ¿que fue eso? y se escuchaba el satelite de los yankis!!!! lo que despertaba gran hilaridad en el público

Haciendo mensión al intento por parte de la armada american de poner una sonda en el espacio, pero el portador se precepito a tierra en un extruendoso fracaso, y todo porqeu nadie confiaba en Bon Braun

Tras este fracaso, fueron  a verlo y ya tenia a medio construir el portador y meses más tarde se lanzo con éxito en el primer intento la primer sonda americana, y a partir de eso se liberaron todos los prejuicios sobre el aleman...


Pero hay más, me toco ver el 20 de julio de 1969 como el hombre descendia en la luna...Personalmene tengo una cnatidad infinita de fotorgrafias y notas de todas las misiones apolo....

Con el correr de los años alguien dijo que eso fue un fraude, y alguien publico una serie de datos a tener encuenta en todas las imagenes, y hay un millon de cosas que no coinciden con la realidad de lo que se vio y las fotografias y las filmaciones que se hicieron, y las posteriores transmisiones y hay muchos gruesos errores como para tomarlo cierto

No voy a entrar en detalle porque no mei interesa entrar en una contoversia interminable, cada uno saque para si sus conclusiones

.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2011)

Por algún motivo los astronautas nunca tienen 27 años 



> La tripulación de la STS-135 está formada por sólo cuatro astronautas, todos con experiencia previa en misiones espaciales. Es la primera vez desde la misión STS-6 Challenger que el shuttle despega con cuatro tripulantes en su interior. Los elegidos son:
> 
> Christopher Ferguson: comandante, 49 años. Capitán retirado de la armada estadounidense y astronauta de la NASA del Grupo de 1998. Es su tercera misión espacial después de la STS-115 y STS-126. Ha acumulado más de 28 días en el espacio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hay una anecdota con tintes de leyenda urbana que dice que cuando comenzo la carrera espacial los americanos se pusieron a invertir algunos miles de dolares en un nuevo tipo de pluma que soportara la gravedad cero y pudiera escribir en cualquier angulo, los rusos simplemente usaron un lapiz... 

Y aparentemente la historia es cierta:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Pen


----------



## Virtroon (Jul 19, 2011)

Ya hallan sido estadounidenses ó sovieticos, la carrera espacial tomó como base la tecnologia de la segunda guerra mundial de Alemania. EE UU se quedo con los ingenierios y La Unión Sovietica las máquinas.




 Un documental de la carrera espacial.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 26, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> * El último lanzamiento del Atlantis (STS-135): el final de una era*



¿El final de una era, dices?

Más bien es el final de los fondos.

The United States of America are in default.

Están quebrados los pobres pibes, ¿Viste?

Para el 2 de agosto entran en recesión de pagos.

No es oro todo lo que brilla.

Saludos:

P.D.: Ahora quedarán Argentina, Venezuela, Brasil, ... CHINA, en la carrera espacial - a pesar de los resquemores de fernandob - a trabajar pues, que ahora nos toca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2011)

Yo creo que nos hicieron fabricar un "cuete" del cual vamos a recabar información para otros . . .


----------

